# HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!



## xbeccix (Jan 23, 2007)

hello everyone.... Im new on here, just thought i would introduce myself  

My name is becci, im 15 and live in cornwall .... I ride a 15hh nf mare whom i compete in workers and hope to start small hunters/ SHP classes soon.... BUT she is a bit of a :twisted: but can be a bit of a star!!! have posted some pics in the picture section please have a look... Look forward to chatting to you all!!!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello Hello! 

Welcome. Hope you enjoy. It's lots of fun here....  

Samantha


----------

